# Where to get Bayer Advanced complete insect killer in GTA



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

so I'm still up drip acclimatizing the couple of wild colonies. They will be going into a quarantine tank initially before I dip them as the acros just have had too much stress from the travel and the fragging. We had lots of discussion on dipping. I have several coral dips. 

Then it came to me. I have read of a LOT of good things about this dip, esp. for SPS. 

looks like our local depots don't carry it. Where to find it. Any idea? 

thanks


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

You have to order it from the States. It is not allowed for sale in Canada.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

notclear said:


> You have to order it from the States. It is not allowed for sale in Canada.


yikes. have you had experience ordering this from the US? if so which source, and if customs allowed entry?


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Sorry, I don't have experience in this.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I believe Pilot Paul(747) may be your man, I think I remember him starting a thread on it a while ago abouta sourcing some. I could be mistaken though.


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

I have a few for sale for 39.99


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Looked further into this insecticide. It has two active ingredients. One's a nicotine derivative. the other's cyfluthrin, a pyrethroid or synthetic pyrethrin found in common chrysanthemums and asters. I remember the old adage about planting marigolds amongst your veggies.

the nicotine derivative is said to be mildly toxic to aquatic organisms. However, 
"Cyfluthrin is highly toxic to marine and freshwater organisms."

http://pmep.cce.cornell.edu/profiles/extoxnet/carbaryl-dicrotophos/cyfluthrin-ext.html

Keep that marigold away from your fish tank!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

so put a few cigs in the tank?


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Basically this pesticide deploys a machine gun method employing the two most common methods of combating insects.

Do note that nicotine-derived pesticides are now being blamed for the collapse of honeybee population, so I'm not suggesting in the initial post that it is safer for the environment. While it isn't toxic to humans in low levels it is passes through our systems into the waters, etc. and continues on, impacting all insect life including honeybees.

The other component, pyrethrin and its synthetic derivatives are the most common pesticide ingredient in Canadian retail stores, is also toxic for honeybees.

While they both break down in sunlight and water over time, nicotine derivatives break down much more slowly than pyrethrin and its synthetic derivatives. Nicotine derivatives can take up to 4 years to break down and this is likely the chief reason why honeybee industry and environmentalists are targeting this over pyrethrin and its derivatives.

(https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neonicotinoid#Chemical_properties)

Just a note on pyrethrin insecticides - avoid any that uses BPO as a co-agent in them as BPO is a known carcinogen.


----------

